# Spent conviction and moving to spain



## cudmore85 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi guys

I am a self employed internet marketeer and me and my girlfriend would like to move to Spain permanently. (Grananda)

However when i was 19 (8 years ago) i got a criminal record for smashing a window when i was drunk. STUPID IMMATURE BOY!

This is obviously now spent and i truly regret it but am afraid this might cause problems when getting the NIE number for residency.

Can any help me and let me know if they think it will cause a problem.

Really appreciate your help!

Dan


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cudmore85 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am a self employed internet marketeer and me and my girlfriend would like to move to Spain permanently. (Grananda)
> 
> ...


you're British/EU citizen? (your flags suggest so)

if so - they don't ask about any 'previous' so that won't be a problem

they will only be interested in your ability to prove that you have heathcare provision & can financially support yourself


----------



## cudmore85 (Jul 18, 2012)

Brilliant thanks a lot!


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Conviction*

A long time ago it was almost compusory to have one and emigrate to Spain


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Calas felices said:


> A long time ago it was almost compusory to have one and emigrate to Spain


oh hell, and here was me thinking the arrest warrant for an unpaid parking ticket in Hong Kong was enough ( i ha dsold the car before moving and the new owner got the ticket... he just didn't register the car in his name)


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

Calas felices said:


> A long time ago it was almost compusory to have one and emigrate to Spain


Back in the 70's you had to prove that you did not have a criminal record and that you had the finances to support yourself. But, that was to be registered, not to simply blend in


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Abyss-Rover said:


> Back in the 70's you had to prove that you did not have a criminal record and that you had the finances to support yourself. But, that was to be registered, not to simply blend in


that's a sign of the times then - now all they care about is the means to support yourself!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

In theory EU countries can send you home if you're considered a threat to public safety but short of being a serial killer it doesn't happen very often.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

NickZ said:


> In theory EU countries can send you home if you're considered a threat to public safety but short of being a serial killer it doesn't happen very often.


Smame that the UK can't equally easily get shot of that Jordanian encourager of jihad who is costing the British taxpayer £millions through legal aid and welfare benefits.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Smame that the UK can't equally easily get shot of that Jordanian encourager of jihad who is costing the British taxpayer £millions through legal aid and welfare benefits.


Well apparently we are all working from the same EU laws. Its just the UK chooses to interpret things too literally!!

Jo xxx


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Internet marketeer is that the posh term for email spammer?


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

NotinUse said:


> Internet marketeer is that the posh term for email spammer?


Lol!
In some cases I would agree with that.
Although the good internet marketers who work via email contact do not spam - they build a _list_.


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Solwriter said:


> Lol!
> they build a _list_.


Arr Har Harr Gotcha


----------

